# YouTube Cubers Are Dead



## camcuber (Apr 28, 2011)

I have been getting a lot of messages lately having people applaud me for still being one of the few (if any) cubers making videos. I know that there are so many cubers in general making videos but I think that they are referring to my "generation" of cubers such as Pestvic, Monkeydude1313, MeMyselfandPi, thewestonian, etc. I'm just curious as to what you guys think? I am also kind of running out of ideas for videos because whenever I solve it is usually spontaneous and quick so I don't want to mount my tripod and get out the camera haha


----------



## 1996iscool (Apr 28, 2011)

I totally agree with this. I was just talking to someone about this (FireFoxFreeze). All of the 5AC cubers kind have abandoned the cubing community. I say whatever video you make, just don't leave us hanging


----------



## camcuber (Apr 28, 2011)

I'll try haha


----------



## Jedi5412 (Apr 28, 2011)

You could try stunts like solving underwater or OH on a bike


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Apr 28, 2011)

I was thinking the same thing. But maybe it's time for a new generation of cubers to come out.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Apr 28, 2011)

youtube cubers, though introducing people into the cubing world, hold those new cubers back to think in their own little bubble. They cloister themselves in the ideas that are instilled upon youtube cubers and don't broaden their ideas on cubing making them very mediocre. So, to me, less Youtube cubers may mean less people going into the cubing community, but at least they will have a better view on cubing.


----------



## camcuber (Apr 28, 2011)

waffle=ijm said:


> youtube cubers, though introducing people into the cubing world, hold those new cubers back to think in their own little bubble. They cloister themselves in the ideas that are instilled upon youtube cubers and don't broaden their ideas on cubing making them very mediocre. So, to me, less Youtube cubers may mean less people going into the cubing community, but at least they will have a better view on cubing.


 
:')


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 28, 2011)

I think it's just that all of the videos have been made that could reasonably be made. There are already way too many tutorials on a variety of subjects, and stupid stunt solves are kind of desperate. Unfortunately in the race to make new videos and become popular, content quality was overlooked and you end up with things like Thrawst's square-1 tutorial or monkeydude's ortega tutorial. The blind leading the blind, if you will. Not to mention the endless stream of poorly made tutorials that never got that kind of exposure. Hopefully people will go back to searching for material in reliable places, or figuring it out for themselves. Don't take this as an attack on popular youtube cubers though- every one I have met has generally been a nice and likable person, I just disagree with a lot of the videos they make.


----------



## yamahammer08 (Apr 28, 2011)

I read the title right after hearing about the tornadoes in Alabama and thought you meant some were actually dead...
But anyway, I was just noticing this earlier. I was watching some earlier (mainly monkeydude) and I go to look for some of his more recent vids, and there are none! I wish there were more, not many good cubing vids coming out recently...


----------



## ZamHalen (Apr 28, 2011)

DavidWoner said:


> There are already way too many tutorials on a variety of subjects, and *stupid stunt solves are kind of desperate.*



So you don't want to see me solve a cube in hurricane this summer?


----------



## teller (Apr 28, 2011)

DavidWoner said:


> I think it's just that all of the videos have been made that could reasonably be made.


 
Please. There isn't anything substantial out there about blockbuilding or multi-slotting, and that's just CFOP.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Apr 28, 2011)

block building is something you learn on your own. You can't teach block building. You can show examples that people will follow literally and complain that it's slow and doesn't work. It's just something that you need to acquire from experience.


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 28, 2011)

teller said:


> Please. There isn't anything substantial out there about blockbuilding or multi-slotting, and that's just CFOP.


 
Of course, but it's unreasonable to expect people who don't know blockbuilding or multislotting to make those videos. I was saying that youtube cubers, more specifically the ones mentioned in Cameron's OP, have basically exhausted their video-making knowledge base.


----------



## teller (Apr 28, 2011)

waffle=ijm said:


> block building is something you learn on your own. You can't teach block building. You can show examples that people will follow literally and complain that it's slow and doesn't work. It's just something that you need to acquire from experience.


 
That's nonsense...Weston took at a stab at it and I genuinely learned a few things. It's true that a lot of this stuff you can learn on your own, and perhaps should, but not everyone learns the same way and the occasional nudge or hint is welcome. I imagine that many people said the same thing about CFOP cross--that you can't teach it, and yet badmephisto DID. It isn't for lack of great cubers...it is for lack of competent teachers.


----------



## teller (Apr 28, 2011)

DavidWoner said:


> Of course, but it's unreasonable to expect people who don't know blockbuilding or multislotting to make those videos. I was saying that youtube cubers, more specifically the ones mentioned in Cameron's OP, have basically exhausted their video-making knowledge base.


 
Understood, and agreed.


----------



## Ranzha (Apr 28, 2011)

YouTube cubers have died for now. There could, however, be a breakthrough in YouTube cubers. I'm personally planning on making cube videos when summer rolls around, but people hate my videos. Also, my tutorials suck. xP

Whatever, third time's the charm!


----------



## waffle=ijm (Apr 28, 2011)

teller said:


> blah....it is for lack of competent teachers.


 I agree strongly.


----------



## Jedi5412 (Apr 28, 2011)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> I'm personally planning on making cube videos when summer rolls around,


 

Yea im planning to make videos after school when the holidays finish (since we end at 12am cause of the earthquake )
I just keep putting ideas down into a book till the time comes


----------



## Tall5001 (Apr 28, 2011)

See my channel on youtube is REVIEW! When new cubes come out i usually make reviews of the new cubes i get. For example my new Lunhui Review that you can see http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0_fq6aAZl4U. I mean this is what i make for videos and it helps people see hwo the newest cubes preform and work. And how exactly to make them the best they can be. I know lots of people like my videos and i have a pretty good fan base. Reaching 300 and thats just from putting my self out there and making honest opinioned reviews of cubes i own. I dont knwo what your guys feel on this type of videos are but thats what i do and people tend to like it.


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 28, 2011)

I've see too many newer cubers being too reliant on videos from popular YouTube cubers, and that's bad. There are plenty of sources out there, and I'm not referring to older cubing sites either. You need to be able to learn and improve on your own, but even without the popular YouTube cubers you aren't alone.
That said, badmephisto has many videos with advice that is still very relevant today: go watch them.

Also, Weston makes vidz liek errday.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Apr 28, 2011)

now you're advertising yourself >_>


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 28, 2011)

^Ninja Ninja.


----------



## RCTACameron (Apr 28, 2011)

Even if there aren't many tutorials people can make without inventing new methods/puzzles, that doesn't mean youtube cubing is dead. A lot of people get subs just from solve vids and reviews.


----------



## Tall5001 (Apr 28, 2011)

waffle=ijm said:


> now you're advertising yourself >_>


 
Me? no i am just using an example do you want another? there is a thriving cubing community on youtube still. And we all do unboxing reviews small tutorials for eachother. Yes we could go and look at older cubers videos but when we are in this community why not just make it for eachother. The reason I make videos is because i enjoy it. So if someone asks me to make a tutorial and there is already one out there i will still make another one. Maybe thats is just me. But still. Im not trying to advertise myself i was just using myself to make a point


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 28, 2011)

@RCTACameron: He's referring more to the tutorial/tip/method analysis providing YouTube cubers, though.
Solves and reviews won't die out any time soon, for sure .

EDITtopreventmoreandmorepostsfromfastresponses: I was talking to Cameron, and edited to make that known.


----------



## Tall5001 (Apr 28, 2011)

I guess but still any cuber out there is still able to get views and subs and such. Yes many of the older cubers have stopped but the younger generation has to start somewhere to rebuild the legacy


----------



## Bapao (Apr 28, 2011)

Cube reviews are always handy and there's been a steady flow of new stuff appearing lately...more than just one persons take on a cube is always welcome.


----------



## Jedi5412 (Apr 28, 2011)

IamWEB said:


> Also, Weston makes vidz liek errday.




His last vid was about 7 months ago =.=


----------



## Tall5001 (Apr 28, 2011)

Thrawst is the only one i know that has made a video in the last like 3 months. Pestvic is sorta doing it but all his stuff latley is skatebording and lame vlogs and stuff


----------



## waffle=ijm (Apr 28, 2011)

btw. cube collection videos are silly to me.



Tall5001 said:


> Thrawst is the only one i know that has made a video in the last like 3 months. Pestvic is sorta doing it but all his stuff latley is skatebording and lame vlogs and stuff


 
have you considered that they are people who are not 12 and have a life?

EDIT - more hobbies, different passions, etc.

EDIT - and they're not 12 and they have lives


----------



## camcuber (Apr 28, 2011)

^^^^ Exactly what makes it hard to balance stuff out. I hate to say it but for me, YouTube is close to the bottom of my To-Do list : /


----------



## Tall5001 (Apr 28, 2011)

Yes i do realize that. Plus im 17 have do 3 other hobbies yet i keep doing videos. I realize they have lives, Yes i know they arent 12. But why wouldnt they at least tell us they wont be posting for a while not just 1 day they disappear?


----------



## Jedi5412 (Apr 28, 2011)

I like this 1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8z-iiYKpU_g&feature=channel_video_title


----------



## waffle=ijm (Apr 28, 2011)

Tall5001 said:


> Yes i do realize that. Plus im 17 have do 3 other hobbies yet i keep doing videos. I realize they have lives, Yes i know they arent 12. But why wouldnt they at least tell us they wont be posting for a while not just 1 day they disappear?


 
because they have lives? perhaps they're too stressed out deal with people who expect them to make videos? perhaps they're too stressed out to make a video explaining that they are too stressed out to deal with people who expect them to make videos? sometimes people who make a video about them "quitting" or taking a break get even more stress on them from people begging them to come back.

I for one would just leave. and not worry about it.


----------



## Tall5001 (Apr 28, 2011)

waffle=ijm said:


> because they have lives? perhaps they're too stressed out deal with people who expect them to make videos? perhaps they're too stressed out to make a video explaining that they are too stressed out to deal with people who expect them to make videos? sometimes people who make a video about them "quitting" or taking a break get even more stress on them from people begging them to come back.
> 
> I for one would just leave. and not worry about it.



That why you dont create a schedule for yourself because then people expect a video from you on that day every week or something like that. If your smart you make a fan base that enjoys your videos when you make then not a demanding audience that expects a video 2 times a week every week. And if you do make a video saying your taking a break then people will understand and if they beg well thats their problem and they arent part of your life so you can easily ignore them. Having been just "left" on and how i feel like well where the heck did they go are they done or taking a break or busy or what. I would enjoy a video that says hey guys im taking a break from youtube for a little. I would say ok and be done with it


----------



## waffle=ijm (Apr 28, 2011)

you're not a complete nub that complains. most of them are. they will complain after 2 days "ZOMG where are you? you said you'd only be gone for a week and it's already 2/7 of a week." I do agree most youtube cubers are on a timetable that they can't keep. All I'm saying is to give them a break if they can't deliver and don't complain if they don't make a video that doesn't satisfy you. They have already exhausted all their knowledge (as stated before) what more can they deliver?

at least they should put more effort into videos. I'd hate to be a cuber that has to make videos over and over again on how much I haven't improved in less than 12 hours and letting me explain how to solve a puzzle knowing that a better tutorial will show up on the related vids.

EDIT - why the hell am I defending youtube cubers?? >_> I don't even like most of their videos, though I do like them IRL. Ignore me plox.


----------



## Andreaillest (Apr 28, 2011)

People grow up, lives change, and newer priorities are set. Not everyone can keep making youtube videos forever, but I applaud those who try. After you make videos for so long, interest start to go down. Personally, I don't care. Youtube cubers have lives outside of cubing and youtube, let them live it.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Apr 28, 2011)

1996iscool said:


> I totally agree with this. I was just talking to someone about this (FireFoxFreeze). All of the 5AC cubers kind have abandoned the cubing community. I say whatever video you make, just don't leave us hanging


 
Seeing my name anytime, screen name or real, only produces a o_0 on face.

My opinion: Some people can't understand that others have responsibilites when time goes on. Seriously and literally, one of Chris's latest videos had a comment saying "Look who hasn't made a video in over a month" or something.


----------



## Weston (Apr 28, 2011)

Tall5001 said:


> Yes i do realize that. Plus im 17 have do 3 other hobbies yet i keep doing videos. I realize they have lives, Yes i know they arent 12. But why wouldnt they at least tell us they wont be posting for a while not just 1 day they disappear?


 
Because we have no obligation to make videos for you.
And its not like I planned to take a long break. I just made videos when I felt like it.

I stopped making videos because of junior year in high school.
I have also cubed less, but I try to keep my OH up.


----------



## Forte (Apr 28, 2011)

Weston said:


> Because we have no obligation to make videos for you.
> And its not like I planned to take a long break. I just made videos when I felt like it.
> 
> I stopped making videos because of junior year in high school.
> I have also cubed less, but I try to keep my OH up.


 
wtf i can't believe you haven't made japanese breakdancing videos for me in the past year weston


----------



## Yes We Can! (Apr 28, 2011)

I rofl'ed so hard at the above post xD

On-Topic: SUBSCRIBE TO ME GUIZE!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 28, 2011)

Now we just need to wait for Cameron to stop.


----------



## Owen (Apr 28, 2011)

There are hundreds of prolific YouTube cubers in the 100-400 subscribers range, just not as many really popular ones.


----------



## caseyd (Apr 28, 2011)

yeah ive started making youtube videos and reviews, Im westoniancuber on youtube, and no Im not copying he westonian, I have never heard of him, but westonian is a reference to my school
and please watch and subscribe my videos


----------



## TK 421 (Apr 28, 2011)

anybody know if thrawst is still alive?


btw, click please (sig) :3


----------



## Bapao (Apr 28, 2011)

TK 421 said:


> anybody know if thrawst is still alive?
> 
> 
> btw, click please (sig) :3


 
I just clicked on the link in your sig as you requested. I ended up on a site where I'm asking to buy a MacBook Air 2nd Hand 2008-2009 Model...what should I do??!


----------



## AvidCuber (Apr 28, 2011)

TK 421 said:


> anybody know if thrawst is still alive?


 I spoke with him a few days ago, and he seemed very alive.


----------



## TK 421 (Apr 28, 2011)

b4p4076 said:


> I just clicked on the link in your sig as you requested. I ended up on a site where I'm asking to buy a MacBook Air 2nd Hand 2008-2009 Model...what should I do??!


 CLICK <-click here instead

btw, it's not a request to buy. it's a warning to NOT to buy 



AvidCuber said:


> I spoke with him a few days ago, and he seemed very alive.


Oh okay. coz i didn't see him uploading vids anymore


----------



## Gaétan Guimond (Apr 28, 2011)

Owen said:


> There are hundreds of prolific YouTube cubers in the 100-400 subscribers range, just not as many really popular ones.



By short there is the address that gives a video popular because thousands of link have been added for many visitors. Of subscriptions, a link to your site or to facebobook doesn't have many visitors. Example... if you could erase a stupid video and replace the following address you would have many visitors .................................................. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yai61bX5LgI


----------



## CUB3R01 (Apr 28, 2011)

yamahammer08 said:


> I read the title right after hearing about the tornadoes in Alabama and thought you meant some were actually dead...
> But anyway, I was just noticing this earlier. I was watching some earlier (mainly monkeydude) and I go to look for some of his more recent vids, and there are none! I wish there were more, not many good cubing vids coming out recently...


 
I thought the same thing about the tornadoes in Alabama! I live in Alabama and the tornadoes barely missed my neighborhood... there's so much damage.


----------



## Keban (Apr 28, 2011)

I think part of the reason that YouTube cubers aren't posting anymore is that if they post one video that isn't related to cubing, they get flooded with comments saying "THIS IS A CUBING CHANNEL I DON'T LIKE ANY OTHER HOBBIES RAGE". You get bored of making the same kind of videos all the time.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Apr 28, 2011)

Keban said:


> I think part of the reason that YouTube cubers aren't posting anymore is that if they post one video that isn't related to cubing, they get flooded with comments saying "THIS IS A CUBING CHANNEL I DON'T LIKE ANY OTHER HOBBIES RAGE". You get bored of making the same kind of videos all the time.


 
You have no freaking idea how much I can relate to that. Getting the comment, not making it! Even Nigahiga can relate. See this video if you don't remember.

Do people really think the Youtube-cubers are so obliged to make videos...?


----------



## uberCuber (Apr 28, 2011)

Gaétan Guimond said:


> By short there is the address that gives a video popular because thousands of link have been added for many visitors. Of subscriptions, a link to your site or to facebobook doesn't have many visitors. Example... if you could erase a stupid video and replace the following address you would have many visitors ..................................................
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yai61bX5LgI


 
I thought I was getting better at understanding Gaétan, and then I saw this post :confused:


----------



## ianography (Apr 28, 2011)

well my friend cyoubx has recently made it into the YouTube Partnership Program. I don't know too much about it, but still, check him out.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Apr 28, 2011)

so did I....lol


----------



## Tall5001 (Apr 28, 2011)

TK 421 said:


> anybody know if thrawst is still alive?


 
Haha i have talked to him on Facebook and on skype a couple of times latley! plus we will have another meet up when he comes back to new mexico for the summer.


----------



## Gaétan Guimond (May 3, 2011)

*same video ?*



Keban said:


> I think part of the reason that YouTube cubers aren't posting anymore is that if they post one video that isn't related to cubing, they get flooded with comments saying "THIS IS A CUBING CHANNEL I DON'T LIKE ANY OTHER HOBBIES RAGE". You get bored of making the same kind of videos all the time.



Not me Because my story is different Beyond the speed it's my name. The return of the cube is my story but hide my name.






L'influence de masse est la moitié de notre intelligence.


----------



## GearGuy57 (May 3, 2011)

I have a YouTube channel (under the same username) and i just posted a cubing collection video. my brother might have as well.


----------



## Godmil (May 3, 2011)

GearGuy57 said:


> i just posted a cubing collection video.



Eh, no you didn't. You posted a video of a broken 360 with the description "a vid. of all my cubes." Just saying there are cubes in a video doesn't make it a video with cubes. :confused:


----------



## ElectricDoodie (May 3, 2011)

GearGuy57 said:


> i just posted a cubing collection video.


 
So your cube collection consists of 1 single broken 360?
Ok.


----------



## BC1997 (May 3, 2011)

That is not necessarily true, i mean thrawst still releases videos.


----------



## uberCuber (May 3, 2011)

ElectricDoodie said:


> So your cube collection consists of 1 single broken 360?
> Ok.


 
I am jealous of this massive collection.


----------



## cuberkid10 (May 3, 2011)

Do a "Which PLL's do I use" Video


----------



## cyoubx (May 3, 2011)

Phew. Just read through all of the posts to make sure I won't repost anything.

Here are my two pennies:

Cubing is an extremely limited hobby. Yes, there are new cubes, new methods, and new records every once in awhile, but it's a limited hobby nonetheless. How often do new cubes come out? Frankly, quite. However, reviews are given almost instantly, and the topic isn't something that can be remade every week. Once a review is made, it's made. Also, buying every cube out there is insanely expensive. I for one, do not have that money to spend.

New methods. 1. They don't show up everyday, so people shouldn't expect them. 2. How many people can actually make new variations or methods? Of the beloved cubers mentioned, not that many can create groundbreaking variations.

New records. Not everyone is going to get a world record...'nuff said.

So, what do people actually expect to see from these highly acclaimed cubers? Lack of interest in making videos is one reason for the small number of recent uploads, but maybe they just don't have anything to upload. None of the above listed people have _that much_ content they can upload, so people shouldn't expect one video per week. That's just silly.

In the end, I'm quite okay with having the YouTube cubing community simmer down. Famous cubers tend to grow dependent followers who feel transcendental needs to seek answers from the same person EVERY time.

$0.02


----------



## mazter2010 (May 28, 2011)

I miss lance 

as for camcuber, he makes great videos often.
thrawst rarely ever makes videos, and when he does, I go crazy..
memyselfandpi is going to make alot of videos soon, I heard, but he should make more reviews and unboxings (yeah..) instead of just tutorials and status updates 
pestvic and thewestonian I havent watched alot yet..

thats all I can say for now.


----------



## emolover (May 28, 2011)

mazter2010 said:


> I miss lance
> 
> as for camcuber, he makes great videos often.
> thrawst rarely ever makes videos, and when he does, I go crazy..
> ...


 
The people you mentioned are so generic.


----------



## mazter2010 (May 29, 2011)

yeah.. I guess so, but still, thats just my "generic" opinion


----------



## aronpm (May 29, 2011)

emolover said:


> The people you mentioned are so generic.


Can you list 5 Youtube Cubers who aren't "generic"?


----------



## HelpCube (May 29, 2011)

What about me XD


----------



## mazter2010 (May 29, 2011)

HelpCube said:


> What about me XD


 
it says 404 not found for me


----------



## Jostle (May 29, 2011)

mazter2010 said:


> it says 404 not found for me


 
look at the URL, just remove one of them... Or go to this link


----------



## ExtazyCuber (May 29, 2011)

try doing some walkthrogh solves...
haha and ur vids are great


----------



## Hershey (May 29, 2011)

LNOL is not very generic.


----------



## DavidWoner (May 29, 2011)

Hershey said:


> LNOL is not very generic.


 
How so? I see someone who is not particularly fast or an expert on anything making videos about things for which there are already tutorials. His OFOTA "tutorial" was just him reading algs from Erik's site (or someplace with equally horrible OFOTA algs), he couldn't even be bothered to research the method first. It really seems like a great example of a typical youtube cuber to me.


----------



## Hershey (May 29, 2011)

DavidWoner said:


> How so? I see someone who is not particularly fast or an expert on anything making videos about things for which there are already tutorials. His OFOTA "tutorial" was just him reading algs from Erik's site (or someplace with equally horrible OFOTA algs), he couldn't even be bothered to research the method first. It really seems like a great example of a typical youtube cuber to me.


 
Oh, I meant he is not a very famous youtube cuber.


----------



## 5BLD (May 29, 2011)

Well, I guess there's just no motivation, or ideas, to make new videos. I mean, what do you get out of making a tutorial? Lots of pointless questions, or simply no views.
And when they want to make videos, there simply isn't anything new or original to do...


----------



## Andrew Ricci (May 29, 2011)

Hershey said:


> Oh, I meant he is not a very famous youtube cuber.


 
It appears someone doesn't know the meaning of generic.


----------



## Hershey (May 29, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> It appears someone doesn't know the meaning of generic.


 
Well, general means common. So when emocuber said "The people you mentioned are so generic", I thought he was referring to youtube cubers that were most famous or most watched.


----------



## nlCuber22 (May 29, 2011)

Hershey said:


> Well, general means common.


 
False. And "generic" and "general" aren't really related.


----------



## Hershey (May 29, 2011)

nlCuber22 said:


> False.


 
http://thesaurus.com/browse/general...rect)|utmcmd=(none)&__utmv=-&__utmk=115923078
Main Entry:	general
Part of Speech:	adjective
*Definition:	common*, accepted
Synonyms: accustomed, broad, commonplace, conventional, customary, everyday, extensive, familiar, generic, habitual, humdrum, inclusive, matter-of-course, natural, normal, ordinary, popular, prevailing, prevalent, public, regular, routine, run-of-the-mill, typical, uneventful, universal, usual, wide, widespread, wonted
Antonyms: abnormal, exceptional, extraordinary, individual, novel, rare, unaccepted, uncommon, unique, unusual


----------



## nlCuber22 (May 29, 2011)

Hershey said:


> *snobby post*


 
Forgive me, but you don't really hear anyone saying "chewing your food is very general", etc. very often at all. Plus, you're just making it look like you have an argument, when you really don't: you said something really really stupid and you can't admit it, so you're covering up for it by trying to make _me_ look stupid (and failing), not to mention your "argument" was not the point of my post at all.


----------



## izovire (May 29, 2011)

aronpm said:


> Can you list 5 Youtube Cubers who aren't "generic"?


 
Am I not Generic?  I have a very large variety of cube related videos.


----------



## nlCuber22 (May 29, 2011)

Grow up, I beg of you. I was simply trying to help him out.


----------



## Tim Major (May 29, 2011)

nlCuber22 said:


> Forgive me, but you don't really hear anyone saying "chewing your food is very general", etc. very often at all.


 
I don't hear anyone saying "chewing your food is very common" either.


----------



## Owen (May 29, 2011)

kittens


----------



## ChrisBird (May 30, 2011)

I'm not sure what the consensus is here, but I think people should make videos whenever they want to. If you rely on someone's videos enough to be mad when they don't post, you should probably rethink your priorities. If you are worried that a "generation" of cubers is dead, then go be a part of your own generation.

I also agree with what waffle was saying earlier, if you just watch the videos and only learn that and not experiment/try new things on your own, you'll never get anywhere. 
As for people who make YouTube videos, my opinions/actions may have changed a lot since I started, but I think that trying to be "different" and "not generic," while a laudable goal, shouldn't be your first concern. Do what you like doing and things will go from there.

Some things are more important to me than cubing and Youtube, does that make me a bad person? Nope. The point of youtube is that you don't have to rely on one person for all your information, there are so many videos to watch that if one person stops, chances are another 10 people have started.


----------



## Thompson (May 30, 2011)

i dont even care about youtube videos anymore


----------



## ElectricDoodie (May 30, 2011)

Hershey said:


> Oh, I meant he is not a very famous youtube cuber.


 
Well, maybe you should learn what generic means, before you try to use it.


----------



## mazter2010 (May 30, 2011)

ok ok, lets act mature and stop the fight ok? I also forgot to mention izovire and monkeydude 

*im so generic*


----------



## michaelfivez (Jun 1, 2011)

Jedi5412 said:


> You could try stunts like solving underwater or OH on a bike


 
Whats hard about OH on a bike, I solve 2H/1H all the time on a bike on my way to school


----------



## camcuber (Jun 1, 2011)

Now I have had some school projects to do lately and I have posted them on my channel for the few that will want to see it (I assume if you don't want to see it, you will click the (x) rather than troll) and for some family that knows my YouTube channel. Lesson to be learned: Don't click a video just to troll! Click the (x) or unsubscribe! I am in the process of making more videos by the way but the problem is that the quality once it is exported from Final Cut Express is horrible. Anyone know what settings to use?


----------



## Me (Jun 2, 2011)

emolover said:


> The people you mentioned are so generic.


Generic sells. Which is good and bad.



Hershey said:


> LNOL is not very generic.


Generic can be good, 
e.g. I like generic FPS because they're so core generic, just the fundamentals no gimmicks. You have a gun, you move around, you shoot the enemy. Just I can't play them all the time because they get old, kinda quickly, but I always find my self coming back to them.
So while LNOL is delivering generic content, it's of a some of the highest quality I've ever seen when it comes to cubing. Furthermore being very beneficial in the long term.



waffle=ijm said:


> because they have lives? perhaps they're too stressed out deal with people who expect them to make videos?


In April making a video was literally the last thing on my mind next to what will I do when the apocalypse comes on May 21st. There's more to life than cubing and posting videos and waiting for other people to post videos. Lance saw that and I greatly admire his moving on to new experiences.



5BLD said:


> Well, I guess there's just no motivation, or ideas, to make new videos...
> And when they want to make videos, there simply isn't anything new or original to do...



It's not always bordem or motivation, it's the nagging question that most creators eventually face "How to I keep my content relevant, entertaining, and original?" It's a question I ask when I make a new video. It gets harder and harder but I usually work something out, or I give in and say "eff it" and don't do anything. The latter happens about 60% of the time, but that other 40% is the best part of doing this.



Keban said:


> I think part of the reason that YouTube cubers aren't posting anymore is that if they post one video that isn't related to cubing, they get flooded with comments saying "THIS IS A CUBING CHANNEL I DON'T LIKE ANY OTHER HOBBIES RAGE"./QUOTE]
> 
> There are so many things I'd rather be making videos on at this point, there's new lands to be ventured! Unfortunately I can't tell if the audience will follow me, but that's not why I started posing on YouTube, subscribers and comments were *never* a concern. I just posted what I liked doing then, cubing. I wish I could pinpoint when it started being a concern because it's deadly. That was 5 years ago, and I've sure changed! In a few weeks I hope to return to my former lack of concern. I hope.
> 
> TL;DR: Using a bowling ball as a rolling pin works wonders.


----------



## Mal (Jun 2, 2011)

MeMyselfandPi, Thrawst, and Monkeydude1313 are still making videos which is awesome!!! When I got into cubing all these people stopped making videos and know they are making videos which is really good!!


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jun 4, 2011)

camcuber said:


> Now I have had some school projects to do lately and I have posted them on my channel for the few that will want to see it (I assume if you don't want to see it, you will click the (x) rather than troll) and for some family that knows my YouTube channel. Lesson to be learned: Don't click a video just to troll! Click the (x) or unsubscribe! I am in the process of making more videos by the way but the problem is that the quality once it is exported from Final Cut Express is horrible. Anyone know what settings to use?


 
damn. I just happen to have the same problem.


----------



## izovire (Jun 4, 2011)

I don't see what the big deal is here. I do know that some high subscribed YT cubers receive the "When are you going to make a video" a lot. I do receive a lot of requests but I don't stress over 'having to do it'. I usually just ignore the nonsense and post a vid. when I feel like it. 

btw I'll be posting a video on how to make your guhong un-popable (with lunhui T parts of course). Idk if there's a tutorial yet.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jun 5, 2011)

izovire said:


> I don't see what the big deal is here. I do know that some high subscribed YT cubers receive the "When are you going to make a video" a lot. I do receive a lot of requests but I don't stress over 'having to do it'. I usually just ignore the nonsense and post a vid. when I feel like it.
> 
> btw I'll be posting a video on how to make your guhong un-popable (with lunhui T parts of course). Idk if there's a tutorial yet.


There is, but the lighting isn't very good. I'd rather DaYan manufactur(sp) and wholesale/bulk sale/whatever special T parts for the GuHong


----------



## Zyrb (Jun 5, 2011)

I'm not dead, I'm just slow and unknown...


----------



## fagundes (Jun 30, 2011)

agree


----------



## yockee (Jul 3, 2011)

I steer clear of making tutorials as much as I can, although, I still make quite a few cubing videos but a lot more videos of me talking about cubes/cubing and acting like complete nut. In doing this, I sacrifice numbers in my audience as it takes a very special kind of person to "accept" my videos, but at least I know who actually watches them. I'm quite happy knowing that some very well known cubers are subbed to me, rather than having a million people that just don't care about cubing.


----------



## yockee (Jul 3, 2011)

aronpm said:


> Can you list 5 Youtube Cubers who aren't "generic"?


 
I haven't reached generic status yet!!


----------



## collinbxyz (Jul 3, 2011)

I was thinking (randomly) earlier that I should make a list of youtube channels, that every cuber should subscribe to, example: memyselfandpi, thrawst, camcuber, etc. and have a little description about them. I'll do this if anyone wants to, but it doesn't seem as good of an idea as it did before.


----------



## DaKrazedKyubizt (Jul 3, 2011)

It really does need to be the younger generation of cubers making more videos. Not very coincidentally, many cubers are ending up in college, many of them being in top colleges, and some are already in very tough high schools, so they start losing time to cube, let alone make videos. We need people VERY young so that they have time to develop in speedcubing and start making videos early.

I'm teaching a group of elementary youngsters myself. One of them look EXTRA promising. He's shown a high interest for learning, which is just what is needed in a good speedcuber. He and I are bound to be good friends too. Maybe I can get him interested in making videos. (I know I couldn't make videos without help. I'm off to college in the fall!) I'll update you guys if anything works out with that kid!

Maybe that's what we need! A generation of older cubers to teach the very young kids out there! I'm sure some of them'll be interested.


----------



## blakedacuber (Jul 3, 2011)

youtube cubers arent dead

tteres simply just a newer genration of youtube cubrs some which are better known than others


----------



## dieguito (Jul 3, 2011)

As far as I know, MeMyselfAndPi & Thrawst are still making videos. I am not subscribed to many cubers other than those two, redkb and camcuber.
I mean, it's difficult to hold up a channel about cubes nowadays since most of it has been done in the past few years, and by that I mean, tutorials, mods, and stuff like that.
All you can do (and you do pretty well yourself, camcuber) is review the brand new puzzles that are out, that way, you'll have enough content and you'll be original and up and coming.
Keep it up!


----------



## collinbxyz (Jul 3, 2011)

DaKrazedKyubizt said:


> It really does need to be the younger generation of cubers making more videos. Not very coincidentally, many cubers are ending up in college, many of them being in top colleges, and some are already in very tough high schools, so they start losing time to cube, let alone make videos. We need people VERY young so that they have time to develop in speedcubing and start making videos early.
> 
> I'm teaching a group of elementary youngsters myself. One of them look EXTRA promising. He's shown a high interest for learning, which is just what is needed in a good speedcuber. He and I are bound to be good friends too. Maybe I can get him interested in making videos. (I know I couldn't make videos without help. I'm off to college in the fall!) I'll update you guys if anything works out with that kid!
> 
> Maybe that's what we need! A generation of older cubers to teach the very young kids out there! I'm sure some of them'll be interested.


 
There are quite a few of cubers (like me) that are 13 and under that make lots of good videos, but aren't very popular. I think we are getting better though, since I have a little over 100 subs, and I know of some others that are also around there. The thing is that new cubers look at popular videos, which are almost always the older ones, which never gives the newer youtube cubers a chance to get popular from them.

EDIT: Oh, and I am just getting out of elementary this year. That'd be interesting to see how your "student" (I don't know any other name for him, sorry) turns out.


----------



## cookieyo145 (Jul 3, 2011)

I is have 4 subscribers!


----------



## izovire (Jul 3, 2011)

I will be making another YT video tomorrow... hopefully no one gets hurt.


----------



## Jorghi (Jul 3, 2011)

Badmephisto is #1


----------



## Tall5001 (Jul 3, 2011)

yockee said:


> I haven't reached generic status yet!!


 
Have i reached generic?? I love making reviews so that people will be able to check out a cube BEFORE they get it to know weather it is good or bad. A bunvh of people enjoy this but im not out to please everyone. I do what i do because i really like it. I know you love being CRAZY and only others that like that watch you which is a select few. I know i have gotten more popular lately but who knows how far we will go


----------



## prasadmanjulago (Jul 3, 2011)

Jedi5412 said:


> You could try stunts like solving underwater or OH on a bike


 

what about two hands with a bicycle??its not too dangerous.i must try that.


----------



## chicken9290 (Jul 3, 2011)

camcuber said:


> I have been getting a lot of messages lately having people applaud me for still being one of the few (if any) cubers making videos. I know that there are so many cubers in general making videos but I think that they are referring to my "generation" of cubers such as Pestvic, Monkeydude1313, MeMyselfandPi, thewestonian, etc. I'm just curious as to what you guys think? I am also kind of running out of ideas for videos because whenever I solve it is usually spontaneous and quick so I don't want to mount my tripod and get out the camera haha


 
there hundreds of cubers who still post videos and i think the reason why the cubers you stated stop posting as many videos is becuase they mainly did tutorials and the cube world no longer has a need for them as much as we did when cubing started. its almost normal to average sub 13 now. so that could be one possible reason why they dont put up videos


----------



## Stuart (Jul 3, 2011)

Cameron you should start another five awesome cubers channel (but with a different name of course) and hopefully that will make new popular youtube cubers, i think that will also motivate me to make more videos


----------

